# faux nez



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Mi autor*, haciendo una especie de sinopsis de _El rebaño ciego_ de John Brunner —novela que habla de un futuro (al que nos acercamos a pasos agigantados) donde una sociedad industrial es víctima de sus aberraciones, con una humanidad moralmente disminuida y decadente, a la que se opone un grupo que se organiza en comunidad, cultiva la marginalidad y se recluta entre los jóvenes miembros desengañados de las clases medias, que se dicen los 'trainitas', nombre que deriva de su alma mater Austin Train, militante y teórico ecologista—, dice:

Et Train, *faux-nez* de Brunner lui-même, d’ajouter que les « trainites » ne se retournent pas contre leurs frères, mais bien contre les « ennemis » de l’espèce.

Veo en Français seulement un interesante hilo que explica el significado de faux nez.

Tal vez doble, o sosias, podrían ser buenas traducciones, pero la verdad, ninguna de las dos opciones me suena bien. Me parece que les falta algo. Y a alter ego o doppelgänger evidentemente les sobra algo.



* Renaud Garcia, _La Collapsologie ou l’écologie mutilée._


----------



## swift

¿Testaferro?





> prête-nom, personne placée à un poste pour cacher le réel décideur
> 
> Définition de faux-nez - Encyclopædia Universalis


----------



## totor

Sí, es una opción, José, pero me parece que no aplica a este caso particular, en que la suplantación no intenta ocultar nada.

Es como si Brunner dijera abiertamente: soy yo pero con otro nombre.

Me parece que tira más para el lado de un nom de guerre, un alias.

Hasta tiene un costado circense.

Pero claro, tal vez estoy dando más por el pito de lo que el pito vale…


----------



## swift

¿Otro Brunner con distinta nariz?


----------



## totor

swift said:


> ¿Otro Brunner con distinta nariz?


¡Esa sí que es buena!

Me parece que la voy a comprar.

Por cierto, el costado circense lo tiene…


----------



## swift

¿Y “un Brunner con nariz postiza”? 🤔


----------



## totor

También.


----------



## swift

Bueno, ya tenés de dónde escoger. 😛


----------



## totor




----------



## totor

Me parece que me voy a quedar con _prestanombres_.

En realidad, me gustaban más las ocurrencias de José, pero me temo que exceden mi función.

_Prestanombres_ tiene algo de delictivo de lo que (a mi juicio) carece _faux nez_, pero…


----------



## swift

¿Y cómo llegaste a “prestanombres”? 🤔


----------



## totor

¿No se usa 'prestanombres' por tus pagos, José?

Es un sinónimo de 'testaferro'.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

¿Y *tapadera *no te valdría en tu contexto?


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¿No se usa 'prestanombres' por tus pagos, José?
> 
> Es un sinónimo de 'testaferro'.


No, no lo tengo oído ni leído por estos vergeles. No se entendería, creo.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> No, no lo tengo oído ni leído por estos vergeles. No se entendería, creo.


¡Vaya!

Es cierto que en el DRAE no figura…


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¡Vaya!
> 
> Es cierto que en el DRAE no figura…


Lo cual no es óbice para que se lo emplee, desde luego. Lo que vi en la Red es que es un término con cierto curso en el discurso financiero.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿Y *tapadera *no te valdría en tu contexto?


Ah, no había visto tu post, Athos.

Y es una excelente opción, que no se me había ocurrido.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Lo cual no es óbice para que se lo emplee, desde luego. Lo que vi en la Red es que es un término con cierto curso en el discurso financiero.


No es óbice, seguro, siempre y cuando se entienda en el mundo hispanoparlante…


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿Y *tapadera *no te valdría en tu contexto?


Sí, finalmente voy a usar 'tapadera'.

¡Gracias a los dos, queridos!


----------



## swift

totor said:


> finalmente voy a usar 'tapadera'


Se entenderá muy bien en España.  En los corpus que he podido consultar, confirmo mi sospecha de que es un término más usual en Europa que en América (cuando no se refiere a la tapa de algún recipiente).


----------



## totor

swift said:


> (cuando no se refiere a la tapa de algún recipiente)




Pero aquí sí se entiende, José, es una palabra común para significar testaferro, y me suena mucho mejor en este caso particular.

Incluso, para tapar algún recipiente nunca se usaría tapadera sino tapa, a secas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿ podría valer un *hombre de paja*?


----------



## swift

Esa está muy buena, @Gévy.


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Gévy!

Probablemente sea solo mi sensación, pero


Gévy said:


> hombre de paja


me suena más por el lado del uso digamos delictivo que para este caso particular.

Me pasa lo mismo que con testaferro.


----------



## swift

Y la tapadera es muy inocente, claro. 😜


----------



## totor

Claro que no, José, pero qué le vamos a hacer, es la que, a mi juicio, corresponde.


----------

